
How the Elderly Lose Their Rights - joelb2014
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/10/09/how-the-elderly-lose-their-rights
======
joelb2014
tl;dr: The 'market' for guardianship is largely unmonitored by governing
bodies and prone to abuses as told through personal anecdotes of individuals
who have been taken advantage of.

Not to editorialize but this is scary for someone who lives abroad and has
older parents and frankly makes me furious that we can let this happen

